

CSTUY: Saturday CS classes for middle- and high-school students - sevko
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/262929085/saturday-hacking-sessions

======
haliax
I'll second gogwilt, Mike is an incredible teacher. He created an entire CS
program from scratch, which took us (high school kids) from programming 101 to
writing raytracers and systems programming in C. (And had an extracurricular
class teaching AI from Russell&Norvig)

If you'd like to see solid CS education become widespread, you should
absolutely support CSTUY.

------
gogwilt
Mike Zamansky was my high school CS teacher at Stuy. More than providing me an
incredible CS education, he inspired my continued passion for building
software.

Please help support this program!

------
liamzebedee
This is awesome! We've had many initiatives for improving the state of primary
school ComSci education (Code Club etc.), it's good to see a project related
to highschoolers.

On a little tangent -- I went to an event this weekend called Young ICT
Explorers [1], where primary and high school students present projects
involving IT that they've been working on for the past 6 months. It's like a
science fair for IT. I participated in the competition for every year since
its inception until this year where I'm now in uni (hence why I'm giving
back).

It was so fantastic to go there and see all of these students passionate about
IT, and it was actually astonishing just the calibre of their projects. There
was an eight-year old girl who programmed a microcontroller to work with a
piano keyboard of sorts, there were yaer 10 students who wrote their own game
engines, including a _very_ cool and well-polished pong/breakout mashup. One
kid who was in Year 12 actually had written an eLearning management system
which he had trademarked and had his school as a client. Crazy!

I would love to start a club like this for techy highschoolers. We have them
for sport, we have them for music, why not for IT? Any
ideas/thoughts/examples?

[1] -
[http://www.youngictexplorers.net.au/](http://www.youngictexplorers.net.au/)

